# Win 7 SP 1 crashing all 32 bit apps



## ayushman9 (Apr 19, 2011)

A few week ago ,i had posted about a uniue problem related to Win 7 home premium 64 bit ,which came pre bundeled with My HP DV6 laptop . The problem was that win 7 was not aloowing to update to SP1 giving an 'Access Denied error ". After lots of searching i finally gave up .

So i went & bought a genuine Win 7 ultimate from retail that came preinstalled with SP1 . I did a clean install as i was fed up with HP . The installation was smooth . All drivers installed perfectly . Windows update was run ,and all latest updates got installed . The problem began after that

.As soon as i booted up next day ( I did not did anything else except installaion of drivers & running windows update ) . IE 9 Crashed on running . Starting firefox also crashed firefox . Fortunetly chrome ran smmothly . But the shock came when even Norton 360 crashed .

Fabled ,i restored My home premium using backup & thought that may be the dvd was pirated . I bought an windows 7 enterprise fro m my freinfd who had recently got it . It was Not sp1 integrated . I installed it ,but did not activated it & decided to run . Firefox & IE ran smmothly . Soon i installed all drivers rebooted . Everything fine . As soon i installed SP1 ,Things started to repeating . So i guesses there must be something wrong with windows itself . Becasue software such as fingerprint software which were running sommothly previously were faling.

I reinstalled Win ultimate . After the problems started to appear i checked each one of them thoroughly . I notcied that application which were faling were somehow linked to Visual c++ redistriuable as except IE & Firefox all other application that were installed , installed it during installation . Version number was not fix but 2005,2008 ,2010 were used invariably .

On close inspection i noticed except IE 9 ,which came preinstalled (Which i later found was 32 bit ) ,all other application crashing were 32 bit . To test I downloaded Firefox nightly . An lo behold ,it ran smoothly . Fortunetly i already had Office 2010 64 bit which worked like charm . 

Again Adobe photoshop (64 bit) ran smoothly ,but 32 bit crashed along with adobe flash proffesional which did not seem to have 64 bit version . This all program use to run smmoothly in Win 7 Home premium 64 bit .

I bought Microsoft Visual Studio Ultimate from my friend to debug whats happening . You won't believe Visual studio too crashed . I can't believe how can a deugger even if it is a 32 bit can crash.

Fortunetly Nod 32 had a 64 bit version avaliable . Otherwise i would had to run the pc without protection . Norton kept crashing while nod 32 64 bit installed smmothly.

Somehow i found that Internet explorer 9 also has a 64 bit that was preiinstalled . When i ran it ,voila it worked smoothly ,but the 32 bit keep crashing .

What could be happening ? I don't have much option as there are many application (Not to mention games ) that do not have a 64 bit counterpart .

And worse still ,while running chrome ,if a flash content is encountered like Playing Youtuve videos etc the browser crashes . I had to download Flash Player 64 bit which is still in beta stage . However it took care of the problem albeit i am able to see youtube videos in Firefox Nightly using flash 64 bit only . Rest like IE Crashes ,unless IE 64 bit uses Flash 64 bit

WMP Crashed too

Thank god for MPC 64 Bit




> Here is the crash report that Firefox gives after crashing . Can't say it will help or not.
> 
> 
> dapterDeviceID: 68c1
> ...



Adding more programs crashing


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2011)

Did you get any BSOD dumps. If yes, hotlink the last 5 here.


----------



## ayushman9 (Apr 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Did you get any BSOD dumps. If yes, hotlink the last 5 here.




No BSOD Dumps . Simple crases with message that the software has stopped working & Windows is looking for solutions

*img839.imageshack.us/img839/1861/explorercrash.th.jpg

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/1246/firefoxcrash.th.jpg

*img855.imageshack.us/img855/2285/roxiocrash.th.jpg

*img862.imageshack.us/img862/2616/visualstudiocrash.th.jpg


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2011)

Can you not keep a 64BIT OS. Most applications run on it.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am not sure, what can be exact problem. But if you are unable to install SP1 on windows 7, you can follow these steps.
Troubleshoot installation of service pack on Windows 7


----------



## ayushman9 (Apr 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Can you not keep a 64BIT OS. Most applications run on it.



I have a 64 bit OS only . The problem is there are enough 64 bit apps and any way the problem is when this apps were successfully running in win 7 home premium 64 bit then why are they running now in win 7 enterprise or ultimate 64 bit . 



			
				ravi_9793 	
 said:
			
		

> I am not sure, what can be exact problem. But if you are unable to install SP1 on windows 7, you can follow these steps.
> Troubleshoot installation of service pack on Windows 7



SP1 is successfully installed . The problem is that after it's installation many programs prior to SP 1 fails to run . This should not be a problem as all these apps are meant to work great in win 7 64 bit whether or not SP 1 is installed or Not

Here is screen shot of Computer information

*img824.imageshack.us/img824/7892/computerid.th.jpg


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 19, 2011)

ayushman9 said:


> Here is screen shot of Computer information
> 
> *img705.imageshack.us/img705/5576/computerinfo.th.jpg



*remove this pic as soon as possible man it is showing ur windows id (key) and edit the pic in paint and remove the key and upload it again.*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ayush

This happens sometimes wen the motherboard or other drivers not installed correctly ! try to update the windows /if not try to re-install the OS


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2011)

^^
Oh yes.

Are you updating the chipset drivers..?


----------



## ayushman9 (Apr 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Oh yes.
> 
> Are you updating the chipset drivers..?




Can't say i m doing it ,as when i installed these operating system ,it automatically took care of all drivers . The only driver i had to manually installed was display & fingerprint. 

But i think you may have a point ,however even if chipset driver are not installed or updated windows should show that in windows update right ?



damngoodman999 said:


> Ayush
> 
> This happens sometimes wen the motherboard or other drivers not installed correctly ! try to update the windows /if not try to re-install the OS




i reinstalled Windows like 3 to 4 times

Thought maybe windows ultimate has problem ,so got hold of windows Enterprice but same problem


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2011)

Push in the motherboard CD and install what ever is on it.


----------



## ayushman9 (Apr 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> Push in the motherboard CD and install what ever is on it.



did that . Now out of 4 gb ram ,2 gb is full always by unnecessary hp software but the problem still persists


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 20, 2011)

Download and use the software in the link and see if it helps to bring down ram usage even a little
Download RAM Idle LE 1.5.0 Free - A smart memory management program that will keep your computer running more efficiently, faster, and longer - Softpedia
and this Download Mz RAM Booster 4.1 Free - Speed up your computer, stop memory leaks and increase free RAM - Softpedia

Try second one first. Dont Compress ram.


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2011)

Does not matter if 2GB RAM is being used. RAM is installed to be used. 

Your problem is really weird. What happens if you install Win7 but DO NOT patch it to SP1..?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

ayushman9 said:


> did that . Now out of 4 gb ram ,2 gb is full always by unnecessary hp software but the problem still persists



Are u using it on HP laptop ??


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2011)

He has a:
HP DV6 laptop


----------



## ayushman9 (Apr 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> Does not matter if 2GB RAM is being used. RAM is installed to be used.
> 
> Your problem is really weird. What happens if you install Win7 but DO NOT patch it to SP1..?



Then everything works fine . But it is upgrade to SP1 because of which i purchased Windows ultimate . Otherwise the preloaded Win 7 Home premium 64 bit works just fine except the fact that it can no more upgrade to SP 1 for god knows why

Another reason why i want to run ultimate or enterprise is that there are nice Language Interface Packs avaliable for this editions . Unfortunetly MS has restricted use of LIP's to these 2 editions only . If i could run Hindi LIP in home premium then i would not have any need of ultimate . I could manage with Home premium 64 bit minus SP1 .



asingh said:


> He has a:
> HP DV6 laptop



It is a i7 based lapto

Full model noame

HP Pavillion Dv6 3050TX


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, language pack is available only for ultimate & enterprise editions.

You do not need all HP softwares bundled.

Windows 7 SP1 acontain security, reliability, and feature updates for Windows 7. Certain programs may experience a loss of functionality after you install SP1 for Windows 7 

Can you list programs which do not run after SP1 installation.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 20, 2011)

ayushman9 said:


> Then everything works fine . But it is upgrade to SP1 because of which i purchased Windows ultimate . Otherwise the preloaded Win 7 Home premium 64 bit works just fine except the fact that it can no more upgrade to SP 1 for god knows why
> 
> Another reason why i want to run ultimate or enterprise is that there are nice Language Interface Packs avaliable for this editions . Unfortunetly MS has restricted use of LIP's to these 2 editions only . If i could run Hindi LIP in home premium then i would not have any need of ultimate . I could manage with Home premium 64 bit minus SP1 .
> 
> ...



There are many problems with HP pavillion notebooks Software with Windows 7 ultimate Genuine  not the service pack , i faced it myself , So the SP1 covers all the packs which will sure make a collision with HP Bundle software just try not installing any HP software further & will any errors are made !


----------



## ayushman9 (Apr 20, 2011)

ravi_9793 said:


> Yes, language pack is available only for ultimate & enterprise editions.
> 
> You do not need all HP softwares bundled.
> 
> ...




Ok but one thing to note . I also own a desktop that has win 7 ultimate (64 bit ) installed & recently it auto updated to SP1 . All this program plus many more run flawlessly in my desktop . It is only the laptop that i am encountering problem . This has made me think that maybe HP actually does something so that users can't upgrade to a new operating system . Even if they do they will encounter so many problem that they will auto derail to preinstalled operating system.


Any ways these are the tentative list of software (but not limited to) that fails to run in Win 7 ultimate/enterprise after SP1 installation but runs perfectly in win 7 premium 64 bit , ultimate /enterprise before sp1 installation & ultimate sp1 64 bit that is installed in my desktop

All thsi program crashes after running

Windows media player (while playing wmv videos )
Firefox 32 bit
Flash Player 32 bit
Internet explorer 32 bit
MPC Home cinema 32 bit ( 64 bit runs smmothly)
Adobe Flash proffesional CS3
Adobe photoshop CS 5  32 bit
HP simplepass identity protection
Roxio 2011
Norton 360 5.0

Microsoft Visual studio 2010 ultimate

Call of duty black ops
Crysis 2 (It sometimes run )
Assassin creed brotherhood


----------



## ravi_9793 (Apr 20, 2011)

Boot in safe mode, and disable all security softwares. Now try to run some programs.


----------



## ayushman9 (Apr 20, 2011)

ravi_9793 said:


> Boot in safe mode, and disable all security softwares. Now try to run some programs.



I had some important work that needed to be done in Adobe Flash . So i have restored win 7 from backup for 3 to 4 days . I will restore win 7 ultimate after 4 days then post you the results


----------

